# The persecution begins



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

We now know that people like or possibly actually were ANTIFA were involved in the capitol riot. This was perhaps all planned out by the democrats. They want to violate civil rights now and give homeland security much more free rein and spy, surveil, and infiltrate organizations they consider political radicals which they identify as libertarian and fundamental Christians. So what is a fundamental Christian. That's a Christian who actually believes the Bible without being twisted to fit current times. In Canada for example a pastor can go to prison for saying in public that homosexuality is a sin. That's only one example. I personally know liberal churches here in conservative North Dakota that will deny there is any such thing as sin. Biden says he is a faithful Catholic, yet only a few years ago he was denied communion because of his voting for things against Biblical teaching. Biden is a fool or a liar, and I think both.


----------



## southdakbearfan (Oct 11, 2004)

Do not confuse what one activist priest did or what the US Catholic Church pushes as church doctrine. The US church has skated the line for many years upsetting the papacy with its political activism.

The priest was wrong that denied Biden and it is not a sin to vote for a pro choice candidate according to the actual Catholic Church doctrine, and not some singular supposed catholic organization or activist priest.

Now it could be considered a sin for that candidate to vote on specific legislation. But again, what if that candidates views were that the government simply shouldn't be involved in this issue, god gave free will to make choices and we have provided for a separation of church and state.

It's a complex issue as abortion is abhorrent, but the church also teaches that birth control and contraceptives are as well, even for a married couple. If we outlaw abortion are we also to follow that we will outlaw sex before marriage, birth control and contraceptives? Will we change US Law to match another religion if that religion becomes the majority in future years? Will we take away the rights of women to vote and own property if the strict adoption of the Muslim religion takes over?

Personally, as a catholic, if the church spent 1/2 the money they spend on politics in natural family planning, family assistance and adoption they would have 10 times the impact as what they do now lining politicians pockets.

I have been voting a long time, abortion and gun control have been top issues for 30 years, and really not much has changed the last 30 years. It's topics to stir emotion and anger but not solutions.

As far as rioters, I have no doubt there were a few left wing nuts at the capital just like I have no doubt there were right wing nuts in the BLM riots. All should be held accountable that have encouraged both.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

> The priest was wrong that denied Biden and it is not a sin to vote for a pro choice candidate according to the actual Catholic Church doctrine, and not some singular supposed catholic organization or activist priest


 I dont think the current Pope is Christian I think he is a secular communist. He has led the catholic church off the reservation. The catholics have always had some different ideas, especially if it makes them money. In the not to distant past you could go to your priest and buy an indulgence. If you dont know what that is its paying for a sin aheadcof time. As an example if you wanted sex with your neighbors wife go to your priest, pay him, and your good to go.
SDBF birth control doesnt take a life. abortion does. Apples and oranges. The Bible tells us not to murder, and further says that if you hate your brother you are already guilty. Actually killing a baby is a. sin and Biden should not have had communion if he wasnt repentent.


----------



## southdakbearfan (Oct 11, 2004)

Plainsman said:


> > The priest was wrong that denied Biden and it is not a sin to vote for a pro choice candidate according to the actual Catholic Church doctrine, and not some singular supposed catholic organization or activist priest
> 
> 
> I dont think the current Pope is Christian I think he is a secular communist. He has led the catholic church off the reservation. The catholics have always had some different ideas, especially if it makes them money. In the not to distant past you could go to your priest and buy an indulgence. If you dont know what that is its paying for a sin aheadcof time. As an example if you wanted sex with your neighbors wife go to your priest, pay him, and your good to go.
> SDBF birth control doesnt take a life. abortion does. Apples and oranges. The Bible tells us not to murder, and further says that if you hate your brother you are already guilty. Actually killing a baby is a. sin and Biden should not have had communion if he wasnt repentent.


Actually I think you have it backwards. The American Catholic Church is closer to the Pharisees that wouldn't accept Jesus, only worried about money and political power. Did Biden perform an abortion? Is it possible he abhors abortion but believes in societal laws and church laws having space.

I completely understand that abortion is a sin. But is not having a law against abortion a sin? Should there be a law against swearing, working on the sabbath, eating meat on fridays during lent, etc. Where do you separate church and government? Where does free will that god gave us come into the picture? Granted the vast majority of our basic laws came from some type of christian doctrine, but where does it start and stop? And birth control is considered a sin by the church as it prevents a life that was intended to be created.

The American Catholic Church is more interested in paying out hush payments for pedophile priests and multi-million dollar cathedral renovations than the actual word.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

.


> Did Biden perform an abortion?


 If a person votes for someone who supports it they are part of it. If someone has no problems with it its their decision, but gov should not use tax dollars and make me part of it.


----------



## southdakbearfan (Oct 11, 2004)

Plainsman said:


> .
> 
> 
> > Did Biden perform an abortion?
> ...


I always thought it would be interesting to put it to a national vote.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

That scares me SDBF. I watched an interview of collegr women, and not only did they think partial birth abortion was ok, but euthanizing after birth. They asked how long after birth. They said until the age of self awareness. They asked how old is that. They said five years old. What has happened to our young women when they think its ok to kill thier own five year old child. We have produced a generation of people with no concience.


----------



## southdakbearfan (Oct 11, 2004)

Plainsman said:


> That scares me SDBF. I watched an interview of collegr women, and not only did they think partial birth abortion was ok, but euthanizing after birth. They asked how long after birth. They said until the age of self awareness. They asked how old is that. They said five years old. What has happened to our young women when they think its ok to kill thier own five year old child. We have produced a generation of people with no concience.


I can find a idiot that will say anything and interview them too.

The whole election being stolen scam proved that.


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Plainsman said:


> That scares me SDBF. I watched an interview of collegr women, and not only did they think partial birth abortion was ok, but euthanizing after birth. They asked how long after birth. They said until the age of self awareness. They asked how old is that. They said five years old. What has happened to our young women when they think its ok to kill thier own five year old child. We have produced a generation of people with no concience.


This is total BS.....Show me someone who thinks it's OK to kill 5 year olds. This is really off the wall....even for you Plainsman.


----------



## speckline (Dec 13, 2008)

Ken, it's not BS. A couple years ago I showed a video supporting infanticide to my liberal daughter.
I'll try to find it.
This is the extreme left.


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

That would be beyond extreme.

1 more hour till the Pack/Bucs game. oke:


----------



## southdakbearfan (Oct 11, 2004)

You guys need to get off youtube and rumble.

Seriously, there are crazies putting videos out there that are crazy, in every direction.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

This was mainstream SDBF. Its been about two years. One of those documentary shows. I only remember it because I was so shocked.


----------



## southdakbearfan (Oct 11, 2004)

Plainsman said:


> This was mainstream SDBF. Its been about two years. One of those documentary shows. I only remember it because I was so shocked.


It may have been "mainstream" in some media form but those are views that 99.9% of the population would classify as extreme.

As far as documentaries, I am amazed at what is classified as a documentary on Netflix and Amazon Prime, not to mention all the fantastical ancient alien & conspiracy nonsense on tv.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

SDBF if you dont want to believe it dont belirve it, but that doesnt mean te rest of us cant be aware of the social degredation in our nation. I am sure these young women they interviewed were the extremem. However in my 72 years we have fallen so far, and things that are extreme to often in 20 years become common. Already some psychologists are trying to normalize pedophilia. One thing the democrats have done is destroy the peer pressure that looked down on evile thngs. I may be to old to see it happen, ut they some day will condemn those who discriminate against pedophiles. Twenty years ago they laughed at people who said we would see gay marriage. Today you may scold me for thinking its not good. One thing leeds to another. Once most accept abortion we will start thinking about euthanizing the old and infirm. Some would do it now. Wasnt it Bill Gates who said the world needs a pandemic that would eliminate half the population.


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

Plainsman has a point.

The extreme liberals try to push the envelope. If you don't think so... look at all of the gender identity stuff going on. I am not talking about a man who has a surgery to become a woman..... I am talking about a man who just wants to "identify" as a woman... and they are trying to make this normal. Also look at some of the things you read about... again it is extreme.... but that one trans person who wants to throw pool parties for kids... WITH NO ADULTS around... then he gets upset when people cry out about it. That person says "i identify more as a child than with adults".... you see how people keep pushing the envelope to what we should see as "normal". It is scary. Look at the leadership of the Dem party..... Pelosi doesn't want people in the House of Rep when giving speeches us the words... Mothers, Daughters, Fathers, Sons, etc. Wants everything "gender" neutral. Look at the EO signed by President Biden allowing people who "identify" as a certain "gender" to be allow to play in athletics, get benefits, etc. Did you know that there is already laws in place for discrimination against all of this.... But he went out of his way to say... SPORTS. Yeah think about it.... trying to "normalize" this. Goes along with the picture I posted on a couple of links.... (I will post it here again). But it shows you how some people are trying to "normalize" stuff and others are bending over backwards to try and be "woke".


----------



## southdakbearfan (Oct 11, 2004)

The extremes are the minority for both sides.

Media just likes to put up their nonsense because it sells and gets people riled up. For every ten liberal/left examples I can find ten conservative/right examples just as appalling.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

southdakbearfan said:


> The extremes are the minority for both sides.
> 
> Media just likes to put up their nonsense because it sells and gets people riled up. For every ten liberal/left examples I can find ten conservative/right examples just as appalling.


That sounds like your a supporter. Always trying to calm everyone down for the advantage of the extreme left. Thats how your comment comes off.


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

> The extremes are the minority for both sides.


But the extremes on one side are the ones pushing for things. The extremes on one side are not getting dennounced by the "majority" on the one side.

Like I mentioned.... did anyone come out dennounce ANTIFA.... did anyone come out and dennounce the example i posted about the person wanting to have a pool party for kids only no adults.... NOPE. You didn't see anyone "dennounce" this stuff. By not dennouncing you are not helping the situation.

Now a thing that also kind of irked me over the weekend. I keep seeing Don Lemon and other CNN hosts say... well look around if you are on the side of the KKK and Nazi's maybe you should change your view.....

So the KKK and Nazi's are huge for free speech in the USA... (otherwise they wouldn't have a platform).... so should we be against free speech???? The KKK and Nazi's are for the 2A rights.... so should we be against 2A??? But you always hear people say they are wrong when they talk of racism and other things. But you dont hear it from the middle ground left calling BS on the "extreme" left. yeah... .think about it.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

> Like I mentioned.... did anyone come out dennounce ANTIFA...


 I would have expected the majority on the left to denounce socialism, but instead they went right along with it. Actually it was no surprise to me since I have seen the left hiding their true identity for 50 years. They could not win by telling America what they really were, so they set about degrading our society itself. They corrupted our media and public schools and they infiltrated our churches. Now the godless censor those left with any patriotism towards a once great nation and God himself. They persecute the innocent, they turn black against white, American against American. Every year they push a little harder to make Christians look like the bad, and themselves look good under the guise of tolerance. Tell me are they tolerant? Tolerance was called for when they wanted to rise to power, now they no longer need it so instead they call for intolerance under the guise of caring, utilizing the age old technique of virtue signaling. When they call someone a racist it has a two pronged goal. To make themselves look good while at the same time making an opponent look bad. Racist, unreasonable, supremacist, misogynist, xenophobic etc. some words we have never heard before, but all used by the left for virtue signaling and not building up, but destroying.


----------



## southdakbearfan (Oct 11, 2004)

Plainsman said:


> southdakbearfan said:
> 
> 
> > The extremes are the minority for both sides.
> ...


And yours comes off as so far right that the middle you see is still right of center.

My point was if you lump any left leaning person or democrat in with that demonic partial birth abortion crap then the same can be done with skinheads, nazi's and racist movements that a very small section of what would be called the right is involved in.


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

> My point was if you lump any left leaning person or democrat in with that demonic partial birth abortion crap then the same can be done with skinheads, nazi's and racist movements that a very small section of what would be called the right is involved in.


But many centric liberals and the media did this to anyone who was a "TRUMP SUPPORTER". They lumped them all in as NAZI's, Racists, etc.

Remember want a wall was RACIST, Travel ban for covid and terrorist nations was RACIST, remember wanting MS-13 gang members deported....RACIST... remember wanting LEGAL IMMIGARATION.... RACIST..... remember deporting people who were breaking the law... RACIST.... I could keep going if you wish. But I hope you get my point. oke:


----------



## southdakbearfan (Oct 11, 2004)

Chuck Smith said:


> > My point was if you lump any left leaning person or democrat in with that demonic partial birth abortion crap then the same can be done with skinheads, nazi's and racist movements that a very small section of what would be called the right is involved in.
> 
> 
> But many centric liberals and the media did this to anyone who was a "TRUMP SUPPORTER". They lumped them all in as NAZI's, Racists, etc.
> ...


And it was wrong then too. We can't get out of this political quagmire that is destroying our system perpetuating it indefinitely.

Call it out as wrong, point out the hypocrisy, but don't perpetuate it by doing the same thing.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

> My point was if you lump any left leaning person or democrat in with that demonic partial birth abortion crap then the same can be done with skinheads, nazi's and racist movements that a very small section of what would be called the right is involved in.


 Now that point not only do I understand, but agree with. I do however think that if I linked all radicals within the democrat party I would come close to a majority within the party. Not to excuse the far right which may also be a significant portion, but not close to what we see in the democrat party. Perhaps because I consider socialist radical. After living free for 72 years the current democrat party is shocking to me.



> Media just likes to put up their nonsense because it sells and gets people riled up. For every ten liberal/left examples I can find ten conservative/right examples just as appalling.


 This wording and point made me see you as a sympathizer. One bad group does not justify another bad group. The radical right is not justified, but for someone who claims to be a republican attacking the right does not justify the left.

I was trying to remember the words of John 8:44


> When he lies, he speaks his native language, for he is a liar and the father of lies.


 This is our politicians in Washington, and it's most of those who use virtue signaling to harm others.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Here is an example of persecution in a small North Dakota town and I am famiar with this. Many teachers belong to a local church. Now its dictated to them that every teacher must ask every student what their pronoun is. They cant ask what is their preferred pronoun because the word preffered gives the impression its chosen and thats racist. What does this have to do with race? Nothing its more name calling from the left. Teachers are also required to address transgender and oronouns with students. Students 12 years old shall be told sexual orientation is their choice. If this happens in small town North Dakota whats going on in big cities and liberal states. Teachers must comply. It evidently isnt coming down from our state, but the principle is under great pressure. From who is what I want to know.


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

> And it was wrong then too. We can't get out of this political quagmire that is destroying our system perpetuating it indefinitely.
> 
> Call it out as wrong, point out the hypocrisy, but don't perpetuate it by doing the same thing.


Funny how you are saying it is wrong.... yet you were the one calling people racist. You called Trump racist for his policy.

The hypocrisy needs to be called out on a national level. It needs to be called out by and pointed out how the media did this... how other elected officials did this... how political parties did this. It needs to be show so people can be educated on how blindly they followed what was spewed at them.

I call out socialized policy... I call out BS policy... i call out the liberal leaders who are acting socialized or socialist and even communist. I call out people on policy.... I hope you start to see that and the difference.

Look at some of the threads now about the EO's getting pushed by Biden.... have I once attacked personally? NOPE... but what did the left do with Trump.... it is RACIST what he is doing... ... Screaming RACISM is calling out personally no policy. Socialism is a policy driven "ism".... racism is personal. So you should see why people take being called "Racist" very personally.

But now onto what Plainsman stated about the "genders" and "pronouns".... this is total BS. Remember this isn't based on science... it is based on "feelings".... such as I feel i identify more as a man/female. How many X and Y Chromozones do you have???? That is science.... not "how you feel". Here is the thing.... if someone wants to have a change and become the opposite sex... fine. But how does a 12 year old know this when they haven't even gone thru puberty? Or even go younger? How do they know this when they might never been kissed, had a girlfriend/boyfriend yet? How do they know if they haven't ever left the town they grew up in? Experiences make you want to change things in your life. This is now getting HAMMERED into our kids which is wrong.

But... I will post this picture again below.... Remember they are so progressive and they got a woman to be VP... oh wait... can't use those words when addressing congress on the floor. OOOPPPPSSSSS. oke: oke: oke: Oh but wait... the next day after that rule was enacted what did Pelosi do in a speech... used the words mother, daughter, grand daughter, etc. oke:

Which BTW.. that rule is complete BS. Because if you identify as a Father/Mother.... Son/Daughter... etc... isn't that infringing on your rights just like the rights they want to protect for Trans people???? yeah think about it.

The Hypocrisy runs deep in one of our political parties big time and they cant even see it. It will get to the point of the old tale of the emporers new clothes.... they will push the envelope so fair that hopefully people will start just laughing at them. Because it is really getting close..... but of course they will just attack anyone personally by calling them... RACIST, SEXIST, "fill in the blank" APHOBE. Then try to cancel the person life via harassment. Don't you remember that harassment used to be looked down upon when people do it. yet now that is exactly what cancel culture is.... HARASSMENT. :bop:


----------

